# Funktionsleiste bei PS 7.0 weg?



## Perianah (13. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin ein Neuling, was Photoshop angeht und habe mal eine Frage im "Vergleich" mit Photoshop Elements und Photoshop 7.0. 

In Elements gibt es die übliche Leiste mit  den Buttons für die Funktionen "Neu", "Speichern", "Rückgängig",  "Vorwärts" und so weiter. Bei Photoshop fehlt mir diese Leiste. Kann man die irgendwie einblenden oder ist alles nur über Shortcuts, Protokollfenster und die normalen "Datei-" und  "Bearbeiten-Pull-down" usw. Menüs machbar?  Danke schonmal im Voraus

Viele Grüße
Perianah


----------



## Michael Och (13. September 2003)

Sorry, ich weiss nicht genau was du meinst, als die Menuleiste wo zb.
Datei, Bearbeiten, Bild, Ebene und so steht?

Oder meinst du ob es oben unter dieser Menuleiste noch Buttons gibt mit neu und so? Wenn du das meinst, nein gibt es nicht. Geh doch einfach über Menu->Neu oder so.  (Wenn ich falsch liege bitte korrigiert mich).
MfG


----------



## RonneldMcDonald (13. September 2003)

Hi,

versuchmal die Taste "F" (ohne Shifttaste)  auf der Tastatur zu treffen ... ein Wunder wird geschehen ;-)

Gruss RonMcDon


----------



## Michael Och (13. September 2003)

Des ist ja Standart..ich glaube er meinte die Buttonleiste wie bei Elements, die ist hier nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Perianah (13. September 2003)

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Info.

Das mit der F-Taste ist toll (kannte ich auch noch nicht ), aber das war's nicht was ich meinte.

Es war das was Horrorkid meint: Die Buttonleiste die es bei Elements unter Datei und Bild usw gibt (wie bei Word und Excel und so), das Diskettensymbol zum speichern und die rechts und links Pfeilchen zum rückgängig machen und wiederholen. Schade das es diese Leiste nicht auch bei PS gibt, hatte mich in Elements so daran gewöhnt.

Trotzdem danke nochmal & viele Grüße
Perianah

@ Horrorkid: PS: Ich bin eine "sie", .


----------



## RonneldMcDonald (13. September 2003)

Na denn liebe Sie: Sorry, PS-Elements kenne ich leider nicht - da hab ich Dich wohl verstanden-miss ... 

toller Name: Perianah übrigens - klingt so spanisch ... 

CU RonMcDon


----------



## Perianah (13. September 2003)

Dankeschön. Periana ohne "h" ist tatsächlich ein Ort in Spanien. Aber meinen Namen haben ich aus einem anderen Wort abgeleitet. Das es einen Ort in Spanien gibt der so heißt, habe ich erst hinterher erfahren. 

LG
Perianah


----------



## Michael Och (13. September 2003)

Sorry, konnt ich ja nicht riechen 

Naja auf jedemfall, diese Buttons gibt es nicht 
Die Leiste oben reicht doch völlig aus


----------

